# ISO: club in Troup,Harris or Meriwether Co.



## Jking1990 (Jan 8, 2017)

My father and I are looking to join a club in the counties mentioned. He's in his early 50s and I'm in my late 20s. We don't excessively drink and we're not "brown it's down" type hunters.  Looking for deer and turkey hunting for 2017. Let me know what you've got. Thanks in advance .


----------



## Jking1990 (Jan 13, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Jking1990 (Feb 12, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Katalee (Feb 19, 2017)

Pm me.asap


----------



## Katalee (Feb 19, 2017)

Need your phone number.


----------



## benelliBUCK (Feb 22, 2017)

Katalee said:


> Pm me.asap



intrested in what you got more info pm sent


----------



## Jking1990 (Feb 25, 2017)

Call me 706-616-4780 thanks and sorry it took so long to reply.


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 18, 2017)

Arrowhead Hunt Club in woodland ga. needs 4 members. 692 acres, planted pine ridges, hardwood bottoms. camp but no power or water, $650 year round lease. Call Brian at 706.326.5833


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 1, 2017)

i have a 525ac hunting club in Taylor co if interested you can contact me at 4702618985


----------

